# Help build a relatively inexpensive push-pole



## TexasWineGuy (Jun 19, 2017)

Howdy All,

I just started to take my 14' Jon into East Matty and want to begin to explore some of the shallow marsh areas. I do not have a trolling motor at this time so I'd like to build a push-pole to move about in the marsh cuts.

Thoughts?

TWG


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

there are DIY ones where you buy the kit and put it together like the shallow water anchors, i built the shallow water anchor it was nice but i cant remebr the web page i got it from.


----------



## TexasWineGuy (Jun 19, 2017)

I posted this in the wrong forum . . .hwell:


----------

